# Columbia Yellow Bourbon Las Margaritas - La Esperanza (Bella Barista)



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

I have some Columbia Yellow Bourbon Las Margaritas - La Esperanza green beans from Bella Barista which I would like to roast on a Gene Cafè. I'd be grateful if anyone could suggest a suitable roast profile.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Have a look at the following database record for Columbian beans.

https://creator.zoho.com/davec_coffeetime/coffeetime-shared-roasting-log/#Page:Coffee_roasting_reports1

If they don't pick up on this, might be an idea to PM either DaveCUK or Ronsil both of whom have a lot of roasting knowledge and experience.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I just roasted some columbian beans, seemed very easy, little chaff and nice even colour when finished.

I went at 237c till end, which for dark was about 13.30 mins, lighter one looked better at 12.30 mins.


----------

